# Help Needed - Smiths Empire P/w With Painted Dial



## ozzie fella (Jul 25, 2008)

Hello guys,

I have a SMITH EMPIRE pocket watch and i have been looking for information about it for a very lon gitme with pretty much no sucess. It has a painted dial and instead of a sub second hand it has a little cowboy that rocks back and forth on a horse. The movment is nothing special, although it is clean and works well, it is still a Made in England cheapie. My grandfather gave me this watch when i was born in 1967, and i would really like to find out more about it and potentially have it serviced, replace the lens and have the case replated. Anyone have aby suggestions? Even a book about these PW's would be handy but I just can't seem to find the right one. Any info would be great, at least i would have somewhere to start my inquires for parts etc. I also want to know what it looked like when it was new, what other bits did it come with etc.


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

Welcome to :rlt: it's a great place to be!

Your watch is what is known as a character watch. Smiths made a number of these, featuring different characters, comic book characters, named and more generic ones, such as footballers and similar. :yes:

A search on fleaby (e-bay) but most likely dot co dot uk fleabay will turn up various models of these, and give you an idea of any value. You may well come across an exact same one as yours with lots more info than you have as to who the character is supposed to be - most likely Gene Autrey or Roy Rogers (cowboy stars of the period). HTH a bit, don't have enough knowledge to identify from your photo


----------

